# Male and Female in same undivided tank?



## thegameksk (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi all. Can a male and female live in the same undivided tank? I have friends who have kept them together no problem as well as ones who were not able to do so. My Bettas also sleep pressed up against the divider. Almost as if want to sleep next to each oher. Thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Males and females should NOT be kept together unless for breeding purposes. Even then, after they spawn they need to be immediately separated. 
Hope that helps!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Males and females should never be housed together. It may look like it's working but sooner or later it will end in disaster.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I agree, they shouldn't be in an undivided tank together unless you want to breed them and like angelicscars said, even then, you have to take them out after they spawn.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

I also have a friend that has gotten into betta's after i showed him mine and stuff. Although he keeps his 3 betta (2 males and a female) in the same undivided 10gallon tank.... I dont know how he gets away with it, but they all get along great, no chasing no nipping. But i told him one day one will flip and prob kill one or both.... He doesnt listen, so all we can do is wait.... I dont advise doing this...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You're right, AlexXx, one day it will happen.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

oh boy, id hate to see that when it happens


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

AlexXx said:


> I also have a friend that has gotten into betta's after i showed him mine and stuff. Although he keeps his 3 betta (2 males and a female) in the same undivided 10gallon tank.... I dont know how he gets away with it, but they all get along great, no chasing no nipping. But i told him one day one will flip and prob kill one or both.... He doesnt listen, so all we can do is wait.... I dont advise doing this...


Oh yeah, that is a disaster in waiting. Especially with two males...just wait until they want to try to spawn with the female. :-?


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Ya... well he doesnt listen and i cant do anything about it


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Ugh, he shouldn't have even gotten bettas if he doesn't wantto take care of them properly. It wouldb't be so hard to make a divider between all three of them.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Ya but he doesnt think they will hurt each other, he hasnt seen it happen, so he doesnt think hes doing anything wrong, you know? he says they are all happy! i donno! lol... well see what happnens, ill keep u guys updated.


----------



## gahooie (Oct 2, 2009)

I wish they would get along happily :< The male would be a big b-hole to the girl.


----------

